# Short GP consultations crazy, say GPs



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2017)

The length of GP consultations in the NHS is "crazy" and risks undermining care if more patients are pushed out of hospitals, doctor leaders are warning.

Average consultation length is 10 minutes in the UK - thought to be the shortest in the developed world.

GP leaders said this was already too short and the extra workload from the hospital closures proposed by local leaders would destabilise care.

The proposals are being made by local health leaders to "modernise" the NHS.

There are 44 plans in England - many of which involve reducing hospital care and pushing more services into the community to save money and make the NHS more efficient. Similar measures are being taken in the rest of the UK.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-38881464

I've never felt hurried when I've seen my GP, and had never heard of this 10 minute limit until I visited a different surgery to deal with my skin cancer - they were extremely strict, you could only discuss 'one problem per appointment'!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2017)

Northerner said:


> The length of GP consultations in the NHS is "crazy" and risks undermining care if more patients are pushed out of hospitals, doctor leaders are warning.
> 
> Average consultation length is 10 minutes in the UK - thought to be the shortest in the developed world.
> 
> ...


It has been the case at some surgeries for a number of year. At  my surgery you can not book a double appointment online you can only do it via the phone. I have one this morning to have steroids injected in my knee. I have not felt rushed either.
I can't see how they can push more services out to the GP, when there is GP. There is talk of them doing it here.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 7, 2017)

I can't possibly only talk about one condition cos I've got so many they all interact, but there's never any time pressure at the surgery. I think the doc likes a challenge


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I can't possibly only talk about one condition cos I've got so many they all interact, but there's never any time pressure at the surgery. I think the doc likes a challenge


That is the case with many people.


----------



## Ljc (Feb 7, 2017)

They are not strict about enforcing the 5 mins appt for on emergencies or on the day problems or 10 mins for pre bookable appointments at my practice so we have to be prepared to wait up to an hour, which I am quite happy to do I might add , as I know the pressure they're under. 
I really don't know how they expect our GP practices to cope


----------



## Ljc (Feb 7, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I can't possibly only talk about one condition cos I've got so many they all interact, but there's never any time pressure at the surgery. I think the doc likes a challenge


I reckon they cringe when they see my name come up on the computer . I honestly don't save my problems/ infections  etc up for one visit, though it must seem like it . I've never felt rushed either.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 7, 2017)

Our surgery is very strict about only discussing one condition per appointment.  It's so hard to get even a single appointment that it's impossible to get a double slot.  And within that 10mins the doc has to be inputting info onto the patient record on his/her computer.

But what choice is there?  If appointments were longer, there'd be even fewer.  And our surgery has closed its list to new patients


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 7, 2017)

Both my old and new practice have a 10 minute rule.  At my old practice they were always running late (even by 9am) and I had doctor make a point of it.  I also tried to get a double appointment.  They don't do them.


----------



## Lilian (Feb 7, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I can't possibly only talk about one condition cos I've got so many they all interact, but there's never any time pressure at the surgery. I think the doc likes a challenge



We have had a 10 minute slot for  as long as I can remember (emergencies 5 minutes and one symptom only).     I remember the doctor trying to persuade me that I needed anti-depressants and I refused because I knew it was just proper thyroid treatment I needed.     He actually told me he had already spent his allotted time with me and practically threw me out of his room.    Pity he did not spend the 10 minutes sorting out the problem.    I would go with a list of symptoms which if all put together would lead to certain diagnosis, but told I can only talk about one, or two symptoms if examination regarding the first symptom is fairy quick, and come back again for any more.     Needless to say the next appointment would be a month or more away.    The two symptoms I mentioned before had been dealt with by a pill to relieve  each of them, so pills for the next set of symptoms.     However if the doctors need more time with a patient they take it (as sometimes running very late), but it all seems to to catch up by lunch time funnily enough.      I have noticed when waiting in the hospital (for anything) to see a consultant.   If you are seen up to 11.30 all seems to be relaxed.   You have waited in waiting room since 9am and everyone saying to each other "and when was your appointment?" and finding out that they have been waiting longer than you have.     However if your appointment was for 11 am  and you are now being seen at 12.30 you get the bums rush.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 12, 2017)

Yep, I hate being seen by short GPs. I prefer mine over 6 feet tall.

Andy


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 13, 2017)

That lets me out, you heightist *******


----------

